# Cascade Smokers



## Baconyoulikeapig (Jan 14, 2020)

Does anybody have input on these smokers?  I am looking at the Que-Meister.. 

They are only a couple hour drive for me and they look  well built but you don't ever see their name pop up anywhere when people are discussing reverse flow cabinet smokers.  Do people just not know about them? I would like to hear if anyone can comment on their performance first hand. 



			Home - Cascade Smokers


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 14, 2020)

I’ve not heard of them but just read the standard features and specs. If I was in the market for a new cabinet in this price range and they were two hours away I’d pull the trigger. Two inch insulation, stainless drip and basting pans, powder coated. Fuel basket includes a removable maze.  Just looks built very well. I have a 270 with 1 inch insulation and it consumes about 1lb. of fuel an hour like the Cascade. I have no issues with cold weather, with 2” insulation you will be able to smoke in Antarctica lol. The price point on this seems to me to be commensurate with value especially considering a more local proximity.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 14, 2020)

Cascade Smokers - The BBQ BRETHREN FORUMS.
					

Cascade Smokers Q-talk



					www.bbq-brethren.com


----------

